# Mit Sbirolino und Köderfisch auf Hecht



## DonCamile (30. Mai 2006)

*Artikel aus dem Schweizer Fischerei-Magazin Petri Heil*
http://www.petri-heil.ch/artikel.asp?artikelID=296

Angeltechnik
 Esox all'italiana
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wer den Sbirolino bisher nur als Forellengerät braucht, hat noch viele erfreuliche Entdeckungen vor sich. Beim Hechtfischen beispielsweise schwört unser Autor Martin Wehrle auf die Möglichkeiten der italienischen Wurfgeschosse.

Martin Wehrle​



Der Läugel hinter dem Sbirulino kann ganz simpel nur mit einem Einfachhaken montiert werden.​

Auf die Idee mit dem Sbirolino auf Hecht zu fischen bin ich ursprünglich durch ein ärgerliches Erlebnis gekommen.
Es war im Mai vor zwei Jahren. Ich fischte in einem kleinen Fluss. Ein Esox von etwa 80 Zentimetern stürzte sich kurz vor dem Ufer auf meinen Köder, ein 20 cm langes Rotauge am Spinnsystem. Die Schnur wirbelte von der Rolle, 20 Sekunden liess ich den Fisch abziehen. Dann legte ich den Bügel um, schlug an. Die Rute bog sich prächtig, zu prächtig! Der Hecht hing – leider nicht nur am Haken, sondern in einem Hindernis! Offenbar war er unbemerkt unter eine Baumwurzel am Ufer gegenüber geschwommen. Ich musste abreissen.

*Problem mit System*
Wer je einen Köderfisch an der Spinnrute angeboten hat, kennt das Dilemma: Entweder man schlägt direkt nach dem Biss an. Dann riskiert man Fehlbisse, vor allem mit grösseren Köderfischen. Oder man gibt dem Hecht nach dem Biss etwas Zeit. Dann kann er den Köder richtig ins Maul nehmen, das steigert die Chancen beim Anhieb. Allerdings zieht der Hecht oft unkontrolliert ab und schwimmt mit der Schnur durch ein Hindernis.
Wie wollen Sie mit nichts als einem System an der Schnur auch erkennen, wohin der Fisch zieht? Dass die Schnur nach links läuft, der Hecht aber nach rechts schwimmt, kommt gar nicht so selten vor. Er braucht bloss durch einen versunkenen Ast zu ziehen. Die Schnur reibt an dem Hindernis, hakt vielleicht. Der Hecht spürt Widerstand, gerät in Panik, wechselt die Richtung, stürmt ins nächste Versteck. Mal spuckt er den Köderfisch aus, mal nimmt er ihn mit. 
Der Anhieb kommt nicht mehr durch, der Fisch sitzt fest. Auf diese Weise gehen regelmässig Hechte verloren, gerade in hindernisreichem Wasser. 

*Durchschaute Kunst*
Wenn der natürliche Köderfisch solche Schwierigkeiten heraufbeschwört, warum dann nicht gleich auf einen Kunstköder setzen? Dann entfällt die Wartezeit, dann hängen die Fische auf Anhieb. Aber so verführerisch ein Gummifisch auch schwänzelt, so perfekt das Schuppendekor eines Wobblers auch glitzert: Künstlich bleibt künstlich! 
Hechte sind sehr wohl in der Lage, Nachbildung und Original zu unterscheiden. Und sie tun es oft mit frustrierender Präzision.
Deshalb hat sich das Fischen mit Köderfisch am System besonders dort bewährt, wo mit anderen Ködern wirklich nicht mehr viel zu holen ist – an kleinen und stark befischten Gewässern. Wenn die Kollegen immer lauter über den vermeintlich «dünnen» Hechtbestand jammern, wenn sich die Überzeugung festsetzt, das Hechtfischen lohne sich nicht mehr, dann schlägt die Stunde des toten Köderfischs am Spinnsystem.

*Vorteile durch Auftrieb*
Dank des schwimmenden Sbirolinos lässt sich diese fängige Methode optimieren – speziell in hindernisreichen Gewässern. Ein Auftriebskörper vor dem Köderfisch bringt zwei grosse Vorteile:
1. Er hält die Schnur vom Grund fern. Dass der Hecht die Schnur beim Abziehen um ein Hindernis wickelt, kommt kaum noch vor.
2. Er zeigt an, wohin der Hecht abzieht – und wann es Zeit ist, ihn durch einen Anhieb zu bremsen.
Allerdings wollte mir die Vorstellung nicht gefallen, dass in meinen stark befischten Vereinsgewässern beim Spinnfischen ein farbiger Zapfen vor meinem Köderfisch über die Oberfläche pflügt. Ich befürchtete, dass die Hechte auch mit dem Anblick eines Zapfens schlechte Erfahrungen verbanden… 
Ein Sbirulino aber gleitet elegant und unauffällig über die Wasseroberfläche. Bisse zeigt er dennoch präzis an. Zudem werden Sbirolinos in den meisten Hechtgewässern gar nicht benutzt, die Fische sind ahnungslos.

*Tief einstellen*
Beim ersten Versuch fädelte ich einen schwimmenden, transparenten Sbirolino auf die Hauptschnur, danach eine 3-Gramm-Bleiolive. Ans Ende der Schnur knotete ich einen Karabinerwirbel und klinkte ein Vorfach mit zwei Drillingen ein. Den vorderen Drilling platzierte ich im Maul meines Köderfisches, den hinteren seitlich in der Flanke. Die Tiefe stellte ich mit Hilfe eines Bleischrots, das ich auf die Hauptschnur klemmte, auf knapp 1,5 Meter ein, etwas tiefer als das Wasser im Fluss. So wollte ich verhindern, dass der Hecht den Sbirolino beim Biss unter Wasser ziehen würde. Die Länge des Vorfachs liess einen Wurf mit meiner 3,30-Meter-Spinnrute problemlos zu. Für tieferes Wasser nehme ich eine dreiteilige, 4,20 Meter lange Zapfenrute mit starkem Rückgrat. Der Köder flog auf ein «verdächtiges» Kehrwasser am Ufer gegenüber zu. Ehe er auftraf, bremste ich den Wurf mit dem Zeigefinger an der Rolle ab. So landete die Montage sanft und ohne Verwicklung.
Nun zupfte ich den Köder langsam ein, indem ich die Rute anhob, mit der Spitze ruckte und gleichzeitig kurbelte. Immer wieder legte ich kurze Pausen beim Einholen des Köders ein. 
Im flachen Wasser hatte ich das Verhalten des Köderfischs beobachtet: Der Zug durch den Sbirulino wirkt recht steil von oben auf ihn ein, deshalb setzt er zu schnellen Fluchten in Richtung Oberfläche an. Gerade diese Bewegung, mit der natürliche Beutefische vor dem Hecht davon schiessen, reizt die Räuber zusätzlich.
Und ein unerwarteter Effekt unterstützte mich: die Strömung. Sie nahm den Sbirolino immer wieder ein Stück mit, so konnte ich auch Plätze «um die Ecke» befischen, die ich mit einfachen Würfen nicht erreicht hätte. Ausserdem konnte ich an vielversprechenden Plätzen, zum Beispiel vor versunkenen Bäumen, mit dem Köder spielen: Ich liess den Sbirulino ein Stück abtreiben, dann zog ich ihn wieder an. 

*Sichtbarer Biss*
Es dauerte eine knappe Stunde, dann bekam ich den ersten Biss. Anders als beim herkömmlichen Spinnfischen mit Köderfisch, bei dem man den Biss in der Rute fühlen muss, konnte ich ihn diesmal zuerst sehen. Ich hatte den Sbirolino gerade gestoppt, als er mit einem scharfen Ruck zur Seite fuhr. Die Hauptschnur hatte ich gefettet, sie lief an der Oberfläche. Als der Hecht zu nah ans dicht bewachsene Ufer gegenüber zog, setzte ich den Anhieb. Der Kontakt zu dem Fisch war sofort hergestellt. Der Hecht hatte 65 Zentimeter. Kein Riese, aber immerhin.
Seit diesem Tag fange ich meine Hechte öfter «auf Italienisch», im hindernisreichen Wasser, aber auch in anderen Situationen. Zum Beispiel Anfang Mai an einem kleinen See, dessen Seerosen dann noch nicht bis an die Oberfläche, sondern nur bis einen Meter darunter reichen. Hier konnte ich dank des Sbirolinos den Köderfisch verführerisch und vor allem ohne Hänger über die Pflanzen hinweg zupfen. Im klaren Wasser sah ich den Fisch jedes Mal nach oben flitzen und wieder abtaumeln. Das heisst: Bald sah ich nur noch Kopf und Schwanz des Köders. Der Rest steckte in einem grossen Hechtmaul. Ich fing vorzüglich!
Probieren Sie es aus! Sie werden merken: Mit Sbirulino lässt sich ein Spinnfisch noch vielseitiger anbieten. Diese Kombination lässt Sie hindernisreiche Reviere besser befischen, Sie können Ihre Wurfweiten steigern, die Bisse besser erkennen und im Fluss die Strömung zu Ihren Gunsten nutzen. Viva il luccio! Es lebe der Hecht!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Du, das ist gar nicht so neu. Trotzdem danke


----------

